# Fumalux lighters/flashlight BATTERY



## LoveCraft (Nov 11, 2004)

If you havnt seen these lighters its well worth a look, you can usually find one or two on ebay for sale. 

anyway their a 50/60's lighter that had a built in flashlight... only problem is that the battery they use isnt made anymore thats why i never bought one, till now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


after much pointless searching i didnt find any, and since i just bought one of Ebay, i made my own /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

its super simple, 2AAA batterys will fit, just make some leads for them and away you go, it should still be working *the 50 odd year lightbulb still light up, good old german engineering)

If anyone else has any information, or would like some more info you can either post it or leave me a privy message. 

Good Luck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Kirk (Nov 14, 2004)

LoveCraft,
I have one of those lighters and mine uses a flat 2 Volt lead-acid? wetcell. I thought about using a CR2032 or the like but figured the 3 Volts would pop the bulb and burn out the heating element. What style of battery did yours take originally?
Kirk


----------



## angelescolan (Jul 31, 2006)

hello, my name is Angel; I'm from Spain;
I don´t understand wich one is the correct position of batteries?¿?
I need two AAA batteries but wich one is the disposition?

____________
|____________+ ____________ ______________
|____________+ |____________+|_____________+


first option second opcion

Please answer to me to this mail [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## aa2700mAh (Sep 4, 2006)

Moderator edit:

Please limit your advertising to the Manufacturer's Corner and do not double post in other Forums IAW CPF Rules.

You have posted in several threads all over the Candle Power Forums tonight. I've asked you to stop and sent a final warning to you. 

READ THE CPF RULES!

Posting your advertisements in any Forum other than the "Manufacturer's Corner" will result in a permanent ban!


----------



## Empath (Sep 4, 2006)

The thread is off-topic for the forum, and two years old. It's now closed.


----------

